# Some MT Whitetail Pics



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

A fawn I found out in the middle of the prarie.

















I found this little doe cooling off her toes.










Nemont


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

That bucks going to be a nice one this fall.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I bet in November he won't just stand there and look at you.

It's times like these where one wishes he had that 11 thousand dollar cannon camera with the telephoto lens. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Cool Pics!!! :beer:


----------

